# Pseudomugil sp."Aru"



## Inspire91 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello everyone! A new post about another Pseudomgil beauty is up on my blog AquaBiota! Here is an excerpt of what you'll find there, for the rest click on the link below! Thank you for taking the time to check out this post ☺ Enjoy!
Inspire91

The most defining characteristics of P."Aru" is that #1 the anal fin's 3/4 rays are extended, creating a sickle shape. #2 is that all of the fins (with the exception of the pelvic fins) will either have a white-hue or an orange-hue on their edges. The pectoral fins of both the white and orange varieties exhibit a deep orange color at their tips.


----------



## Inspire91 (Jun 20, 2005)

Typo - (with the exception of the pectoral fins)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a tank of these. They are little beauties! They are fast so it's hard to see their color.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey!
So is this different from "Aru II"? 
And what are the Japanese hobbyists saying about all of the paskai-looking fish popping up? Actual species or line-bred color forms?

Oh, and bring me back a few pairs of each when you come back okay?


----------



## Inspire91 (Jun 20, 2005)

@Aaron, brushing the dust off the 'ol APC eh? lol Well from what I have been told by the guy who's fish is actually pictured in the post, he said that Aru(1) was originally Timika, or the "red neon" Pseudomugil. Because of that, this one was given the name "Aru 2". At least here in Japan, since the ("red neon") Aru (1) was given the name "Timika", the "Aru 2" just became "Aru". He was also telling me that this one along with the "Timika" is being collected by some Indonesian distributors, and that they are indeed both wild varieties, not hybrids. I would assume they are easy to obtain in the states, since they are pretty cheap here, which usually means they are easy to obtain and/or easy to breed, as you know the opposite occurs, and the price here is waaaay high if its hard to breed and/or hard to obtain.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The ones I have are second generation. Their parents were wild caught.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Yup. Still havent set up my tank though... Bnib for 4 months now!
Got aru IIs over here but they look different from the ones in your pic. Yours is more white in the body and unpaired fins. The one here have a yellow cast to them.

Interesting about the timika fish. They've reached the us last year or so, a good year after Aru II. I'm waiting for someone to bring timid here and breed it so I can scab some. Too lazy to import and pull eggs off a mop. 

My pm is empty now


----------

